# Meet baby Kahlua



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey guys went to Allens house today to meet my new baby for the very first time. He/she is a beautiful little cinnamon pied. Soon Kahlua and likely Allens little Quinn will be a great new addition to our flock


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwwwww he is so adorable...i wish i could give him kisses!


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty baby


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

mom is a lutino cinnamon dad is a cinnamon pied


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are more pics i just uploaded


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, such a cute little one!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hey mike quinn is just starting to go through a molt


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Awww he's so cute I want to take him home ....where do you live again?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

sarnia ontario i still have 1 left then bye spring i,ll have at least 12-16 more


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww Kahlua is looking gorgeous!!! cant wait for him to come home...even if im not there to give him kissies and scritchies yet


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

how do u post pictures in messages


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

this link shows you how to post pics 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=66


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are more pics of mike and kims kahlua


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww he is looking gorgeous! what a sweet little one!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

baby kahlua is now weaned and i new mike would want her wings clipped so she is clipped


----------

